# Artificial Intelligence Takes The Guesswork Out Of Weed And Disease ID



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In App form.....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/artificial-intelligence-takes-the-guesswork-out-of-weed-and-disease-id/


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

This may be the first "app" that I put in my phone, not a fan of artificial intelligence though.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm downloading it. I'll be trying this out all day today just to see what it can do. Pretty cool app.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That could be helpful. I'm game to give it test run.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried it out on a couple of weeds in the yard. Couldn't identify common mallow, called it common purslane 60% accuracy. Also couldn't identify kochia, called it common fumitory, 89% accuracy. I wasn't to impressed but I'll keep playing with it.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

I’m going to give it a try.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

chaded said:


> I'm going to give it a try.


Ditto, like to identify some new ones in MY area, at least.

Larry


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I tried this with a new leafy vine type weed I found in my oldest Timothy stand yesterday. It told me it was not able to provide a reliable result. It did not venture a guess. I may not have had the picture isolated enough. I'm sure you guys are better than the app   . Who knows what this is?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I may not have had the picture isolated enough. I'm sure you guys are better than the app   . Who knows what this is?


Yep, I think you need to focus solely on the plant to be ID'ed.

Your specimen looks to be a variety of Bindweed.

Regards, Mike


----------

